# Gps Recommendations



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

After re-routing myself with Outback in tow through subburbs of Atlanta on Saturday due to overturned motorhome and construction on the 75 (it really would be the perfect highway if it did not include Atlanta), I have finally convinced my wife to purchase a gps. (Friend had one while we were in Florida this past week and I got to know her (Garmin) quite well, they left a day before we did and upon their leaving I found myself saying good bye to her almost forgetting that our friends were also leaving) Impressed with this Garmin however it is a couple years old, so any recommendations would be helpful. Any prices would be benficial as well, that way I can compare prices north and south of the border and perhaps wait unitl the summer to buy.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I have a Garmin Streetpilot 330c, and like it. I can't help you on the price though, as it was a gift.

I think that no matter what, as long as you stay with Garmin you'll do ok. They make a nice unit.

Tim


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Your Laptop + cheap GPS (MAGELLAN handheld GPS $65 dollars) + Microsoft Streets and TRIPS 2007 ($27) = a great navigation system ..

GPS system these days have got so good that bascially anyone that you get is going to be good ...


----------



## egenest (Jan 25, 2004)

rob said:


> After re-routing myself with Outback in tow through subburbs of Atlanta on Saturday due to overturned motorhome and construction on the 75 (it really would be the perfect highway if it did not include Atlanta), I have finally convinced my wife to purchase a gps. (Friend had one while we were in Florida this past week and I got to know her (Garmin) quite well, they left a day before we did and upon their leaving I found myself saying good bye to her almost forgetting that our friends were also leaving) Impressed with this Garmin however it is a couple years old, so any recommendations would be helpful. Any prices would be benficial as well, that way I can compare prices north and south of the border and perhaps wait unitl the summer to buy.
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob


I have the Garmin c340. I find it to be a great tool. I work at the Post Office in So Cal and am tasked with delivering a bunch of Express mail daily. They must all be delivered by noon. Prior to using the GPS unit, I spent a lot of time looking up addresses in my map book and then rechecking as I got closer to my destination. 
Now I just input the address and it talks me right to the correct address. It even lets me know that I am arriving at my destination on the right or left as appropriate. This particular unit is ready to use right out of the box. 
I purchased mine from Amazon for $389.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Really depends on your intended usage. I like the Garmin GPS Map 60CSx for the its versatility, memory expandability, and size. But the majority of my use is off highway and out in the boondocks. Any of the Garmin units with SiRF Technology get amazing reception in dense canopy applications.

Dense canopy is any place where the satellite signal has degradation from environmental factors - things like tree limbs and leaves, urban canyons (on the street between large buildings) and such.

Here is a good starting point on GPS information.
GPS Info Here

Hope this helps

Map Guy


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We have two Garmin Rinos - we use them on our dirt bikes, for hikes and the occasional game of "hide & seek" - the nice thing is they are powerful enough to use in the car as well.... the memory is not as large as some of the "in car" units, but if you have a computer and/or a lap top, it is easy to download the area you are going to be in (which is what we do).

The other thing we like about the Rino's is they have two way radios and tracking capabilities which means if you get lost your partner can find you easier.

Once you figure out what you want, check ebay - we bought an older series of Rino's, 2 brand new in the package with all the accessories, software and a bunch of extras for about the cost of 1 of the most current series - the difference in those series was screen type - we didn't need to color screen.

Just my 2 (or 3) cents worth.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

We have been using a Magellan Roadmate 300 with SD cards (since 2005), picked it up off EBay for $245 USD. It is a staple in our travels and have used it in many states and provinces and it has not failed us yet.


----------



## bigskylake (Mar 19, 2007)

If your ready for a new cell phone I know that Verizon offers a VZ navigator phone that tells you turn for turn directions and also resturants, gas stations, and other things you would need. It has a GPS right in it. If you do have Verizon and you can upgrade or your 2 yr contract is almost up you could probably get one almost free through Verizon.com

Good Luck


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

You need to make a determination of your intended primary and secondary uses for the GPS. Then analyze what units will meet those needs and then apply your budget. More or expandable memory are very important things to consider but again your budget will dictate.

Ghosty is right - the lap top route he describes is the cheapest way to go but has the least amount of flexibility in the long term.

Since I am a MAP GUY my needs for a GPS are a bit more esoteric. I use NEMA data capabilities from the GPS unit to make custom maps using GIS software. So a unit like the Garmin GPS Map 60 CSx is my first choice for personal use. But currently my budget doesn't allow that much extravagance....

I use a 12 channel Trimble GPS unit at my job on a very regular basis to collect location and attribute data on many different things. After using Trimble's correction software -accuracy in the .5 ft to 1.5 ft range is normal at the 95% confidence level but specific procedures are used in the field for this type of data collection.

Map Guy


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

bigskylake said:


> If your ready for a new cell phone I know that Verizon offers a VZ navigator phone that tells you turn for turn directions and also resturants, gas stations, and other things you would need. It has a GPS right in it. If you do have Verizon and you can upgrade or your 2 yr contract is almost up you could probably get one almost free through Verizon.com
> 
> Good Luck


Be careful here as cell phones don't always use the embedded GPS chip to establish your location. Many of the cell service carriers use tower triangulation to locate you on their map grid because that technology is easier to implement on a network wide basis.

Map Guy


----------



## egenest (Jan 25, 2004)

map guy said:


> Really depends on your intended usage. I like the Garmin GPS Map 60CSx for the its versatility, memory expandability, and size. But the majority of my use is off highway and out in the boondocks. Any of the Garmin units with SiRF Technology get amazing reception in dense canopy applications.
> 
> Dense canopy is any place where the satellite signal has degradation from environmental factors - things like tree limbs and leaves, urban canyons (on the street between large buildings) and such.
> 
> ...


The Garmin c340 would not do for wilderness. I use the Garmin GPSmap 76cs for that. I was also using it for highway but the c340 actually speaks to you and keeps you on track even if you make a wrong turn.


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

My cousin's husband is a real techie, and teaches GPS courses in Calgary. These are the units that he recommended to us, as DH is looking to buy one to use on the quad.

Garmin GPSMAP 76S 
Garmin GPSMAP 76Cx 
Garmin GPSMAP 60 
Garmin GPSMAP 60CSx

DH recently bought one for use in the vehicle only, and he bought an Alpine Blackbird PMD-B100. It works well for him so far.

Can't help you with the pricing though...was purchased in Canada.

Cheryl


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I got a Cobra Nav one from the home shopping club. It was cheap, upgradeable, easy to use and has a big screen. I need something that works and easy to use. I dont need a ton of features that I dont understand and will never use.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Being in sales I travel for a living and do about 100,000 klm per year for work and pleasure. I have a Tom Tom One and find it to be extremely useful and easy to use even on the go. You can download updates free off the Internet Tom Tom site and travel in both the US and Canada, I have found most of the city maps to be very up to date. I have recommended it to many fellow road warriors and they have all thanked me, so it can't be that bad.

Steve

(I don't sell Tom Tom just in case you were wondering)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Garmin Streetpilot here... Paid about $900.00 two years ago. 
Like previously stated, you can't go wrong with Garmin


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

I actually use a Holux Blue Tooth GPS rcvr and Tom Tom software on an IPAQ and a Nokia smart phone. Very flexible........


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Labtop and Streets and Trips here

Don


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Garmin Quest here. Portable with belt clip for those hiking times, car adapter for the automotive use, and a house charger if you want to charge the bettery and just go. I use mine on my motorcycle, on camping trips and on a daily basis being I'm a commercial truck driver. Software lets me load all of Florida and parts of Alabama and Georgia. I can switch maps if necessary but this covers where I travel 99.9% of the time. Has stores and info loaded with the maps, including phone numbers and more. Either way I would suggest ANY Garmin product as they are usually easy to use and full of configurations.

(PS: I also have the laptop GPS Earthmate and my father-in-law has the TomTom and they are both great as well.)


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

Another vote for the Garmin 330c, IF you need some other functions, you could look at the Garmin IQue M5 it is everything you want in a palm pilot and the GPS. The newest ones are running MS pocket PC.

MK


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

We use TomTom for businees and camping. It is a great system with much of flexability.

A TomTom Go may be what you are looking for.

Tony


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Garmin C330 here...

I love it, use it for personal and business use.

And the price has really dropped in the past few months...I think that I have seen it for $299 around here...

Gary


----------



## Captdah (Jul 23, 2006)

I have Garmin C330 and love it. You will love it. I paid $300.00 on line use FROOGLE and search Garmin C330


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Garmin c340 here. It does a great job for me. Prices vary, here is a link for several.

*GARMIN c340*


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

I have taught GPS classes for several years (and still do). Until about 23 months ago, I was also a beta tester and evaluator of Garmin. I also consult with several governmental and private organizations on their GPS uses and applications. Over the past 15 years I have tested approximately 70 different units (including Garmin, Magellan, Trimble, Lowrance, Silva, Eagle, Brunton and Tom Tom). I currently own seven different GPS units... all Garmin. In my professional opinion, Garmin GPS units are by far the best for overall general use. The learning curve is one of the shortest, depending on what your uses might be.

I've noticed how many have jumped in to tell you about their favorite unit without asking what your primary and secondary uses might be. I know that they do so with the best of intent. However, I would suggest you look at all the recommendations with a jaundiced eye until you know what purposes they may be using them for and they match your interests and uses. Of course, it may be that you are unaware of the mulitude of uses for various GPS units. Most folks may only use their GPS for one or two purposes. Consider all of your possible activities including: travelling, geocaching, fishing, hunting, rafting, bicycling, hiking, property management, prospecting, ... et al. It might be a good idea to look at several of the websites like http://gpsinformation.net/ (as mentioned before); http://www.garmin.com/, http://www.magellangps.com/ before you jump to a purchase.

Also, of course, your budget will also determine what your purchase should be. Sometimes its better to save up for a couple of extra months to get a more multifunctional unit when you have identified what you want to do with it.

Please note that I haven't given you a specific recommendation yet since I'm not sure what most of your requirements might be. I would be happy to do so if I knew more about your desired uses.

Regardless, welcome to the GPS world and I hope you have a wonderful time with whatever unit you decide will be your "first" GPS unit.

Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## fredr (Jun 26, 2006)

The best GPS navigation tool for the money, IMHO, is Mio digi walker. I own a Magellan but I love my mio. It has 1 gig built in to hold US and Canada map and more than 3.5 million points of interest, text- and voice-guided turn-by-turn directions, and automatic route recalculation. It also has pedestrian and bicycle modes and includes a built-in MP3 player. You can also tell it to route you as if you were driving a truck and it will select routes more appropriate for trucks which may be handy when towing. It is based on Windows CE. In fact, it is basically a PDA. It has Sd card slot. All of this for 199 at Circuit City.

mio digiwalker site


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

I have gone through a TomTom 510, Garmin Nuvi 360, and will be getting a TomTom 910 soon.

The 510 is a great unit, but the wife wanted it to say street names, and it seemed to route us over residential roads as often as hwys. Not what my wife wanted.

Bought the 360 based on NavTeq maps which is a US company and the ability to set some preferences on road type. Found out the Nuvi does not allow for custom routes. You must accept the route calculated or ask it to calculate another, but you cannot set up an itinerary and choose specific routes beforehand.
Found some major errors in the NavTeq maps in the Woodbridge VA area (on the Hwy no less.) and sent it back. It also insisted on telling me to get off of the HOV lanes on I-95. Every exit we passed it said to take and then turn around and get back on the main hwy. If my wife would have been alone, it would have confused the heck out of her.

Going with the 910 because it says street names, allows pre-chosen itineraries, and is actually customizable because it runs on Linux. Custom Menus, easy route creation, etc. (And Teleatlas actually has my hwy exit correct.) I will probably end up creating alot of custom routes, but at least I can do it on the tomtom.

Just my experience, I really liked the thin form of the Nuvi, but when the wife isn't happy... well you know rest.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

TrippHammer said:


> I have taught GPS classes for several years (and still do). Until about 23 months ago, I was also a beta tester and evaluator of Garmin. I also consult with several governmental and private organizations on their GPS uses and applications. Over the past 15 years I have tested approximately 70 different units (including Garmin, Magellan, Trimble, Lowrance, Silva, Eagle, Brunton and Tom Tom). I currently own seven different GPS units... all Garmin. In my professional opinion, Garmin GPS units are by far the best for overall general use. The learning curve is one of the shortest, depending on what your uses might be.
> 
> I've noticed how many have jumped in to tell you about their favorite unit without asking what your primary and secondary uses might be. I know that they do so with the best of intent. However, I would suggest you look at all the recommendations with a jaundiced eye until you know what purposes they may be using them for and they match your interests and uses. Of course, it may be that you are unaware of the mulitude of uses for various GPS units. Most folks may only use their GPS for one or two purposes. Consider all of your possible activities including: travelling, geocaching, fishing, hunting, rafting, bicycling, hiking, property management, prospecting, ... et al. It might be a good idea to look at several of the websites like http://gpsinformation.net/ (as mentioned before); http://www.garmin.com/, http://www.magellangps.com/ before you jump to a purchase.
> 
> ...


TrippHammer is right on here about doing the research on -your- primary and secondary needs for a GPS unit. He is also right by not giving a specific model recomendation because your primary and secondary uses have not been defined. He is an expert - I am just a professionall user. A tremendous amount of GPS users purchase a second unit fairly quickley due to the first unit not having the features and memory capabilities that are actually needed.....

My 5 cents

Map Guy


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

I have been using the Garmin 276C for the last 2 years and absolutely love it!
I use it primarily on my dualsport motorcycle but also use it on my quad and it goes with me when we occasionaly fly and then drive somewhere.
Great routing feature. When we were in SoCal a month ago I used it to find the Reagan Presidential Library and then route us there from Anaheim.

It will also show me where I am on forest service roads with the western half of the US mapset I have loaded on the 512 meg data card. Talk about boondocking, now that is cool!

Scott


----------



## HodgePodge (Apr 29, 2005)

We have the Garmin 76csx which we bought to be a multifunction GPS. We wanted a GPS to use for hiking, geocaching and for in truck navigation. The 76csx is an awesome device for most of these purposes. The problem with the unit though is that all the driving calculations are made by the GPS device itself. You can spend hours on your computer devising the perfect route (with a trailer there are a lot of situations you are willing to avoid even though the route is slightly longer in distance and often more scenic). However when you load the route from the computer to the 76csx all the customized routing that you have done is lost. The 76csx takes a look at where you are and where your destination is and it will calculate what it thinks is the best route. This leads to a lot of frustration sometimes because the GPS wants to take the shortest route
We still love the 76csx for our outdoor activities but when it is in the car it is only used to display our current position and surrounding map information. We follow the route we have laid out from the computer.
I am pointing this out because I think each of the GPS manufacturers make these 'crossover' units that claim they will do all things. They just won't do them all perfectly. If in car navigation is your primary need stick to a unit designed primarily for that function.
Regards,
Rob


----------



## kargorooOutbacker (Jan 8, 2007)

We have the Garmin C550 and love it.








It has Bluetooth, so you can use your cell phone hands free....and concentrate on the road.








Also MP3 player (I don't use) and traffic updates (depends on area).
Bets of all is that updates are available on line so it doesnâ€™t get old.


----------

